# Older Maytag Dryer



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

Turns out that the bearing inside the reduction pulley was spent. It pretty much crumbled when I took the pulley off. 

If anyone knows where I can locate one of the discontinued parts, please share! (#300840). Perhaps I can get a new bearing made, but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble...

Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TALDE said:


> Turns out that the bearing inside the reduction pulley was spent. It pretty much crumbled when I took the pulley off.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can locate one of the discontinued parts, please share! (#300840). Perhaps I can get a new bearing made, but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble...
> 
> Thanks.


 Can you post a photo of what you have.


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

Hopefully the pics will post this time. The pulley is pictured bottom right in the photos. The pulley is ok, but the bearing is completely gone.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Have you tried repairclinic.com?

My dryer is over 20-years-old and I am still able to get parts for it at this site. They also often have videos that demonstrate how to perform the repair.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Drachenfire said:


> Have you tried repairclinic.com?
> 
> My dryer is over 20-years-old and I am still able to get parts for it at this site. They also often have videos that demonstrate how to perform the repair.


I checked, they show it as discontinued.


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

Every site I've gone to shows it as discontinued.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Find a bearing shop and have them look at it. They would need to see the shaft too.
Was it a bearing with rollers or balls or just a brass bushing?


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

I think it was just a brass bushing... Based on the shards that I saw! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TALDE said:


> I think it was just a brass bushing... Based on the shards that I saw! ��


 Then a machine shop can make one if you can't find the right size.
Accurate measuring will be the key.
https://www.ebay.com/bhp/bronze-bushing


Years ago there was one brand of furnace used here where these things went all the time and we changed them out for real sealed ball bearings.


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

I've been waiting over 3 weeks for a machine shop to make a bearing for me. 🙄. Anyway...

Is anyone familiar with the "snap ring" that I'm assuming helps to keep the pulley from riding up against the spring? It's nowhere to be found. 

Could I just put a washer on there?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Go here and look for "snap rings" or maybe even a thin "stop collar"....

https://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

My machine shop guy had mentioned that site when I dropped off the pulley. Great resource, thanks for the link! It turns out that I bought the right snap rings from my local hardware store, so I have a few of them...

...which is good because, unfortunately, they made the outside steel washer a little too thick and there wasn't enough room to get the tension spring on. I'll stop by home Depot or my local hardware store on the way home today to see what I can find. It looks like I should be back in business for 50 bucks. Beats having to buy a new dryer at this point. 👍


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sure glad you got her running and drying again. Our Maytag dryer is a 1977 so I've been paying close attention to this thread. Hopefully the bearing was made of oil impregnated bronze.


----------



## TALDE (May 4, 2013)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I'm sure glad you got her running and drying again. Our Maytag dryer is a 1977 so I've been paying close attention to this thread. Hopefully the bearing was made of oil impregnated bronze.


Cool.

It's definitely brass. Not sure about the oil impregnated, but I would assume so. I may stop by there tomorrow - I couldn't find a suitable washer for the outside. I'm not sure that it even had one originally. Maybe just the snap ring? I'm not sure whether it would erode into the bushing over time. 

Does anyone familiar with these models know for sure?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you determine a washer is needed a *fender washer* may be of value in solving that problem. They are usually thinner than a standard flat washer and come in a wide variety of sizes both i.d. and o.d.


----------

